# Joe Hisaishi, Composer of Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke is on Spotify!



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 22, 2020)

And many full soundtracks too!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 27, 2022)

I posted at least part of this on the Music thread once, but here's the whole concert:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 28, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I posted at least part of this on the Music thread once, but here's the whole concert:


So cool!


----------

